# Yeast Nutrient and Yeast Energizer for Skeeter Pee



## LJPelletier

Okay... so I am extremely new to the whole home brewing of anything... but am now over 24 hours into my first successful primary fermentation using juice from 50lbs of Chardonnay grapes.

I have read about Skeeter Pee on their website, and would like to try a batch of that as well... why waste the stuff at the bottom of my wine, right?

Unfortunately I know nothing of the yeast nutrients of energizer. Could anyone please tell me what chemicals or concoctions I need to buy for nutrients and energizer?


----------



## Arne

All the brew stores I have been to sell yeast nutrients and yeast energizer. They come in small bottles or zip lock bags. Just ask at the store and they will help you. Arne.


----------



## LJPelletier

So I have come to the conclusion that yeast energizer and nutrients differ depending on where you are buying your stuff.

Some suppliers seem to have energizer with the ingredients that other suppliers are selling as nutrients. 

The main ingredient they all have is DAP (Diammonium Phosphate). Some of them also have yeast hulls, as a vitamin B source. They can also have other ingredients including urea, calcium triphosphate, or other compounds meant to provide nitrogen.

From what I have read about DAP, it is good in moderation... but add too much and your yeast will die. So, it seems to me that the call for both yeast nutrients and energizer in the skeeter pee is a small flaw. I don't think there is a need to buy 2 products. A product containing DAP, and yeast hulls should do the job.


----------



## Arne

I have made several batches of the stuff. I pretty well follow Lon's directions and have very few problems with it fermenting. The lemon is kinda hard to make ferment, but If you follow Lon's directions it ferments fine. Arne.


----------



## Julie

Not sure where you are getting your information but nutirent and energizer are two different animals.

This is the best way for you to understand, nutrient are like the vitamins you take to stay healthy, the energizer is like the redbull you drink to keep going


----------



## djrockinsteve

Use your nutrient up front. One teaspoon per gallon. Energizer can be added near the end of fermentation to give yeast a boost to finish the sugar. I add one teaspoon per six gallons around 1.000 Stir well and let it finish. 

With skeeter pee you can hold off adding the lemon juice until the end, or some of it as it does no benefit to fermentation. Adding at the end is fine. Stir well and keep it oxygenated.


----------



## LJPelletier

Julie said:


> *Not sure where you are getting your information but nutirent and energizer are two different animals.*



I have gotten my info from various websites, after doing google searches for yeast nutrients and yeast energizer. Yes, from what I understand, most energizer is pure DAP. Nutrients have DAP, mixed with other things. However, in searching out these products I found that different suppliers have different ingredients, and one supplier sells a "nutrient" that is exactly the same as a different suppliers "energizer". It's very confusing.

What I understand is that DAP is only good in moderation, and can kill your yeast with an overdose... so why would one risk overdose with a pure dose of DAP when they could be providing the other things also needed?

Is it worse to add too much yeast hulls?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Everything in moderation and in proper levels. Just like vitamins we take they can't replace a good diet. 

Your must needs to contain sugars and natural nutrients. Those musts that are difficult (high acids/ph etc) will ferment but will have a difficult time. Adding nutrients can assist difficult musts and greatly help balanced musts. 

Too many vitamins for us is bad same as for yeast. There is some lee way but excess nutrients will not make up for a warm and well oxygenated must. 

There is a reason many of us make great wine. We follow a basic procedure. Can you get wine by doing things differently? Yes but you will eventually have problems. 

Nutrients and energizers come by different names. Plus not all staff are wine makers or are very knowledgable. I have asked questions and have gotten answers where I guarantee they were reaching for an answer. 

Trust me. Use the appropriate nutrients. 1 teaspoon per gallon. Either all up front or half a little later. Use energizer only when you want to thoroughly finish fermentation or you have a difficult must. Suggest 1 teaspoon per 5-6 gallons. 

I recommend fermenting in a bucket not a Carboy. Yeast need air. stir frequently. Keep the must between 65-75 degrees. Use a hydrometer and a ph meter if you can. 

The process of wine making has drastically changed over the years. Do as you please but I'll go with science not with someone's guesses or whims.


----------



## arcticsid

I want to pop in here and make a comment on this.

Yeast nutrients and energizers are all made from different companies. All will have there own recommended "doses" and amounts to be added.

Each "may" have its own manufacturers dosage, if you will/

I was using a nutrient made by Brewcraft, I think. They called for "X" amount per gallon.

My local supplier ran out of that, they did have a beer nutrient, made by Wyeast.

It calls for the addition of 1/2 tsp for 5 gallons.

I dont remeber exactly but the Brewcraft brand I had been using called for a whole lot more per 5 gallons.

So when in doubt, be sure to follow the mftrs recommended dose.

And in conclusion, I have used this Wyeast beer nutrient on several batches of Pee, and other wines, it may say beer, but it has worked great on the wines I have used it with.


----------

